# JoAnn's Coupons



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

According to Prudent Homemaker, free magazines that come in mail, can have coupons 10%-15% off. Good on sales items, too. This is Feb and Mar.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They always have a sale of some type going on. What *I* have found though is that they have a LOT of things excluded from different coupons. Sometimes I get a candy bar at checkout just so I'll have SOMETHING to use the coupon on!

All that said, if you shop carefully, the coupons can save you $$$. Oh, and if you go several months without using coupons, they'll discontinue your sale flyers.

Hobby Lobby has an app for coupons/ discounts on your smartphone.

Mon


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

This weekend good sales. Spent $25 and saved $37. My kind of shopping trip.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

JoAnns has a phone app also and you can use the phone coupon plus a newspaper coupon and a flyer coupon if you are buying 3 items. or they will take coupons from other stores also..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have coupons sent to the house AND they send one to Dh's phone. He always askes if there is something I need to get so I can use the coupon. He can't stand to let a "bargin" slip away;-)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And if you sign up for them to be able to text you, you can often get 20% off whole order on top of other coupon's and sales. But, this past week, noticed, not on patterns.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We can't afford to shop at JoAnn's without the coupons. My wife plans her trips there around the coupons, not what she needs. 


Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------

